# A new Memphis, Maya & baby thread



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

The other thread is getting so long, so here is a new thread. 

Here are some updated pictures as of a few minutes ago!

Ollie #1, Screech #2, Storm #3, Ollie and Screech in their new cage, and Ollie perching...YAY!!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

And here is Kronk #4, Scar #5 and Gracie #6, and Scar and Gracie (sleeping yesterday)


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awuh! I love that first photo (in the first post) and of course the baby, but hey, I couldn't say only one's cute, because they're ALL too cute for words.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

OH my they are darling! Gosh they are growing up soooo fast!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

And some more pics!!!

Scar and Gracie checking out the camera, Maya and Memphis still loving each other after having 6 kids screaming in their house, and of course Gracie saying "Hello!"


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh my god! They grew up so fast but they are just so adorable! I love Gracie! She's like the pretty little sister. They're all cute as can be. That last pic of them huddled together
is my fav!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

We have had to decide which ones we will sell, because we just do not have the room for 8 cockatiels (even though I would love to keep them all and it is killing me having to get rid of any)...my husband says "he knew this would happen when they all showed up ). My cage should only be able to hold 5 maybe 6. At first, it was 1 when we had the eggs. Then I decided that we would keep 2, and i picked Gracie and Storm. Then i thought, it would be nice to keep at least one mutation of each, so i thought to keep 3...Gracie, Storm and I couldn't decide between the three pieds that look like Maya...Ollie, Kronk and Scar. Well, my one son wanted to keep Ollie, and my other son wants to keep Scar...so I decided that we are not keeping 4.

Ollie, Storm, Scar and Gracie.  But I will sad when the other two have to go  And now that I am thinking of it...what is going to happen when i decide to breed M&M again...maybe next year...what am I going to do then 

_So, Kirby if you are here, i only have 2 for sale...let me know if you want one, because I also have brochures up in the local pet food stores and on Kijiji._


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Aw they are all so cute, I'm so happy for you that they are growing strong and healthy. It such a delema on how many to keep when you love them all. You're so lucky though, the eggs I had my tiels sitting on all got right up to their hatch date and then all died in the eggs. So I'm happy that someone else clutch made it and ended up so cute. Makes me wish I lived nearby.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Raven2322 said:


> the eggs I had my tiels sitting on all got right up to their hatch date and then all died in the eggs. So I'm happy that someone else clutch made it and ended up so cute. Makes me wish I lived nearby.


I am so sorry...i did not know this! It was heartbreaking to me that egg #7 died near its hatch date too, and it was only one. It makes me wish we were closer too.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Duckie said:


> I am so sorry...i did not know this! It was heartbreaking to me that egg #7 died near its hatch date too, and it was only one. It makes me wish we were closer too.


It's really hard when you lose them in egg but so close to their hatch date.. Baby's first clutch died too..I'm still not over it.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the response duckie and Aly. Yeah it was very hard there were 4-6 of them. I have no idea why it happen. They were from my 16 year old tho, so maybe that's it. Anyways, that why it's so great to see happy healthy babies. Especially from Maya and Memphis who are so cute. I bet they were great parents.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Raven2322 said:


> I bet they were great parents.


They were awesome! It broke my heart though, seeing Maya pacing back and forth on the perch in their cage (which was actually outside the nest box) after the nest box was removed. She did for a few days. She was looking for her babies  I felt so guilty Well, now I make sure she and Memphis are out of the cage when the babies are out.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

*I have found a parr-ont!*

I just got an email from a friend of mine, who's neighbour is wanting 2 of my chicks! I am waiting for an email from him to firm it all up, and I will try to get some more information from him, but my friend says he has had birds before and if a very affectionate person. At this moment in time, i am getting good vibes from this, but I still have time to get to know him better before the chicks are re-homed.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Also, I'm sure you know but just make sure they're fully weaned since they may go back on their weaning when they change to a new home. It'll be good if they could go together so they atleast have eachother. I don't know how you're gonna do it. I think I'd ball!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Aly said:


> I don't know how you're gonna do it. I think I'd ball!


I think I will too!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

What a gorgeous group of bubs  as usual! 

Unfortunately, I have decided this is not the time to bring another pet into my home. Thats for giving me so long to decide though. Maybe if you breed again on a later date, I will hate more time and room, and will take one (cough *two* cough  ) bubs hehe. 

Good luck with the sales, and I cant wait to watch yours grow up!

ps- I love that pic of M&M, I miss them so much!!

Kirby


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

OK, is it normal for M&M to be "mating" even though there is no nest box...this is the first time since the eggs were laid (as far as I know). The last thing I need right now is more eggs :blush:



Kirby said:


> Unfortunately, I have decided this is not the time to bring another pet into my home. Kirby


I kind of figured that you were not ready for another bird right now  You seem to have a lot on your plate right now. Don't worry, when i breed them again (probably not for awhile I think though), you will definately be at the top of my notification list


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

yes it is normal, and just because there is no nest box doesn't mean there won't be any eggs, give them less day light, Change their cage around move everything from toys, perches, to food dishes, even move where the cage is now if possible 

breeding birds need at least 16 hours of day light,non breeding birds need at least 12 hrs of day light So cut them down for now to 10 hrs of day light 

When I took my love birds nest down they've been mating several times a day since (its been about a week or so)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are all gorgeous  They have so many feathers now  I would definitely give Mommy and Daddy more dark time and cut down on the soft foods.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I would definitely give Mommy and Daddy more dark time and cut down on the soft foods.


I have cut down on the soft foods, but the light is something I will have to do! Thanks ATV and Spike!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Change around their cage and where their cage is. Belive me it helps them snap right out of it accompanied with less soft foods and dramatically more dark time. For example, take them from 10 hrs of dark to 13. Changing where their cage is may be inconvinient right now, but even if it's temporary it'll help.


----------

